# I know this is not a red devil



## Ali1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what kind of fish is this? I got it from a friend that has no idea what it is. First pic was taken by friend's camera, all other's were from my phone, sorry about the quality.














































Thanks in advance. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Ali1 said:


>


Have no idea but it looks gr8 in this pic.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the pink by the gill leads me to believe it is a flowerhorn, or perhaps a Blood parrot RD cross, as BP tend to get a hint of pink-red by the gill because of the synspilum in them.


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like a young red devil to me, or young midas, time will tell


----------



## fishlover01 (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like a midas.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The pink on the gill cover is the gills showing through because the normal pigment is gone and the fish is young; as it matures and the gill cover thickens, the pink will be less obvious.

There are eight species of the _Amphilophus citrinellus _complex that I've seen in person. At least four of these have non-striped forms available in the hobby. The long nose of the fish in question suggests primarily _labiatus _or _xiloaensis_, though the color points toward _citrinellus _above the others.

Knowing the source of the fish would have helped a lot. There is the fact that the majority of "Red Devils" in the commercial hobby are _citrinellus/labiatus _crosses, and therefore don't fit as any one species. However, there is not one thing about the OP's fish that genuinely suggests FH or BP or _V. synspilus _crossings.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Sure looks like your average red devil to me...and by that, of course, I mean the almost-always mix of a devil (A. labiatus) and midas (A. citrinellum).


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

The pink can also come from the A. trimaculatum in the fishes genes as well.

hard to say, could be either.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Gage, I think you see Flowerhorns when you look in the mirror! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Chromedome52 said:


> Gage, I think you see Flowerhorns when you look in the mirror! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


LOL, no, I've seen flowerhorns for the past 5 years on Flowerhorncraze, of all colors, sizes, shapes, and I have seen flowerhorns come out identical to this one.

not saying forsure it is a flowerhorn, never did, but just thought I'd mention flowerhorns are well capable of looking exactly like this, and the OP said it was not a RD.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

and besides, im not talking about the pink on the gill, but the pink behind it.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

gage said:


> Chromedome52 said:
> 
> 
> > Gage, I think you see Flowerhorns when you look in the mirror! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> ...


Yeah flowerhorn imo..


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Whatever it is I'm sure that poor Angelfish is scared out of its mind. :lol: I count 3 Green Terrors and a pair of Jacks in there as well.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

im saying red devil too, aquarium strain for sure which will be a mixture


----------

